# Tecumseh 2hp carb problems



## hosshogg (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 2hp Jiffy ice auger, I can start it and idles fine, but bogs down when I throttle up, even after it warms up. It runs a little better with the choke about 1/8 closed. I don't know how to adjust the air/fuel mixture?
I could use a manual (TM049XA) any out there to download? Help!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please give us the model number/type of engine you have. 
I would say by the description you gave the main jet would have to be cleaned. On most tecumseh carbs there should be a brass nut on the bottom of the bowl, take it out and clean all the little passages and entrances using thin wire and carb cleaner. This does not apply to you if you have a diaphram style carb which would be almost flat on the bottom.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am thinking that this engine may be a TC series with a Walbro or Tillotson carburetor. 

Is your fuel fresh?

You may just need to open the High speed adjustment about a 1/4 turn, if this does not take care of it, the carburetor may need servicing.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

30year is right, you have a TC series engine, you can download the service manual from:
http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11
manual 694782,
Click on Tecumseh at this site:
http://www.partstree.com/parts/
then, 2 cycle vertical,
then TM049XA,
then TM049XA, your spec numb
I checked several, carb is 640347,
enter this in model box at
http://www3.sears.com/
for parts list and rebuild kits
must be Tillotson, doesn't look Walbro or Zama

hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> must be Tillotson, doesn't look Walbro or Zama


The parts illustration looks just like a Tillotson carburetor, I am sure that is what this is. They are very similar to Zama and Walbro carburetors as far as the servicing procedures go. 

Best of Luck...


----------



## hosshogg (Jan 14, 2008)

The complete # TMO49XA 3609C (B) 6168CA. There is fresh gas and synthetic oil 80/1 mix. The only adjustment I see is an idle screw, there is no other screws! Could the mix make that big of difference?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hosshogg said:


> The complete # TMO49XA 3609C (B) 6168CA. There is fresh gas and synthetic oil 80/1 mix. The only adjustment I see is an idle screw, there is no other screws! Could the mix make that big of difference?


Sorry, I did not pay enough attention to the IPL of your carburetor. It's a fixed jet and not adjustable. There in the fuel tank on the end of the fuel line you will find a fuel filter, it's possible that it may restricted enough to cause a problem, or the carburetor may have some build up or be dirty inside and need cleaning. The fuel mixture will not cause this problem as long as the fuel is fresh.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Whoa ! the mix should be 24:1 for this engine.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suspect it is the main jet that is clogged a bit. Pull the brass plug that holds the fuel bowl on the carb.... this is the main jet. Clean out the hole in the center of the "bolt" and the cross hole that is right above the hex. If you look very closely you should see a very small hole right above the threads... you will need a stiff wire to clean that hole. I use a single wire out of a stuff wire brush to clean the hole. I have found that cleaning this small hole to be the main cure of the problem you are having.

Note: Some later models of these carbs do not have this small hole. You have to look very closely to find the hole if it has one. If the main jet does not have this small hole then the other suggestions in the above posts may help you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> Whoa ! the mix should be 24:1 for this engine.


There are many synthetic blends of 2-cycle premix lubricants that can be successfully run at 75 - 100:1 ratios, such as amzoil and Opti oils, regardless of what the engine manufacturer specifies. I myself like the added insurance of a little extra, so I never exceed a 50:1 ratio with these oils.


----------

